

Agile: SCRUM is Hype, but XP is More Important - davedx
http://domderrien.blogspot.com/2009/04/agile-scrum-is-hype-but-xp-is-more.html

======
chrismealy
Scrum always seemed to be something meant for middle managers, while XP was
for maximizing developer productivity.

